# Contrat fou, proposition!?



## Nina. (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues, j’espère que vous allez bien !   

J’aurai besoin de vos lumières pour faire une proposition correcte à une maman.

En fait, elle me demande quelque chose d’impossible, un contrat de 52,30/semaine sur année complète. Je sais que ce n’est pas possible car ça dépasse les 2250h, mais je ne sais pas sur combien d’heures et semaine max je peux lui proposer. Que me conseillerez vous ?

Bonne soirée!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir.

À : refus évident.

B CONTRAT en année incomplète pour respecter le temps de travail légal sur 48h en moyenne sur une période de 4 mois.

Ou rester dans la norme obligatoire si année  complète. 

Beaucoup d'heures, pour un gros investissement..Et peu de repos.


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Décembre 2022)

Oui je proposerai une année incomplète pour être dans la règlementation, quitte à ce que le petit soit chez papi mamie pendant ces semaines d'absences non prévues initialement.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai travaillé 50h par semaine avec une fratrie et je n'en suis pas morte !!! maintenant il faut respecter ce plafond de 2250h (ce que je ne savais pas à l'époque !) mais on devrait pouvoir avoir le choix ! maintenant c'est 48h sur 4 mois bref !!! ce PE a sans doute du trajet ou elle-même de grosses amplitudes horaires et peut-être pas de famille proche ???


----------



## Caro52 (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ! Avec les jours fériés on peut monter à 49h/ semaine (sans compter d'éventuelles absences) . Suite à un changement de travail d'un pe j'ai du calculer au plus juste en prenant en compte mes autres accueils pour que çà ne dépasse pas le plafond d'heures . Vous pouvez aussi proposer une année incomplète sur 44 semaines .


----------



## Nina. (28 Décembre 2022)

Je lui ai proposé un 48h sur 45semaines mais finalement je ne donnerai pas suite car d'autres parents que j'ai eu en entretien m'ont donné une réponse positive, du coup je signerai un contrat plus "classique" et au final plus avantageux, car moins d'heures, ce que me permet d'augmenter un peu le prix. C'est le seul métier que je connais où, plus on travaille moins on touche comme salaire! 🙃


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Décembre 2022)

J'ai des tarifs dégressifs moi aussi mais en aucun cas un contrat avec moins d'heures me rapporte plus qu'un contrat avec plus d'heures, il faut qu'il y ait une certaine logique aussi. Sinon à ce rythme, un mi-temps rapporterait plus qu'un temps plein ? C'est bizarre.


----------

